# IBEW 134 ranks question



## Fatdaddy (Apr 15, 2014)

I am set for my test tomorrow and think I will do good. My son went last week. They split the test into 4 groups based off letters of last name. Last week the first group had about 75 people and I assume the other 3 groups will have similar amounts which is bad for those who rank lower. My son said that a friend of his was there for the test as well but he is going into the communications side of the IBEW. My question is when they rank us will it be divided into Electrical and Communications, or is it one big group and your ranked over all not just for your field of study?


----------



## Fatdaddy (Apr 15, 2014)

Well I took the test today and found out there were about 400 people taking the test. The Ranks will be broken down to 2 categories, Electrician Apprentice and Communication. The first class will be held in July and made up of those who ranked high on the test over the last 2 weeks.


----------

